# Ashtabula river



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Sat morning put the bass boat in at the ARU ramp and with a friend casted spoons all the way out the river and even onto the wall. All that fishing and not even a bump or hook up. There were a few fish surfacing in the morning but that about it. Maybe a hair to early.

Mark


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

thats odd, theres already a few fish at the ford, behind the hospital there stacked... what colors were ya using i like to use silver and blue little cleos , good fishin


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

We were throwing blue and chrome and orange and chrome and some other
colors also. I heard about the ford fish and I think that it was the first group of fish to move up because they were getting them were we fished about 3 days before we were there. I was there in Nov last year and caught them good on spoons in the river. I will try again on a couple of weeks got one more bass tournament left this weekend.

Mark


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah we do decent in nov, you'll definatly get em in a couple of weeks


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

hey jlamson how is the signage posted at the ford? Haven't had a chance to make it up that far yet. lets remind everyone that it is posted private property this year, so I can only imagine the zoo that will be down there in a month.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

its highly posted and noticable, hes not taking and grief this year from what im understanding, were only allowed to fish from the island up to the ford and that is it, so the guys who fly fish the bend and the other holes, theres no chance of getting at em until hewwitt decides to give permission slips out but as for the ford we slammed them this morning with numerous hook ups and landed our limits total 8 fish on the stringers we was using scain on the bottom, them steelies must of forgot what that tasted like cause it was like candy good fishin fellas


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

sounds like you guys had fun some more will be moving up there with this rain coming up. Yeah I heard he is afraid to leave his house now because of all the idiots. Its a shame there are some nice holes up that way. Only way there now is to float the river.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah its been a productive week so far there, i do hope no one decides to do any harm becuase hewitt is a decent guy, he just got fed up with all those guys who disrespected what was given to them. one of the reasons for him posting was he walked out his back door and a guy was doing his buisness right in open sight and all of the junk that was left. my buddys just left there this morning with thier limits again and said more was moving up through the shallows so more rain can only help it get better. I also have been seeing more of the warden lately which is a good thing, well have a good one bula.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Sounds good thanks for the information and thats good to hear the game warden is out. I didn't see him to much down there last year and thats a shame a lot of snaggers and poachers down there. Also it is a shame about his house, he is a nice guy.


----------



## Man of Steel (Mar 4, 2006)

The hospital is now closed because of the hillbillies that left all their trash for somebody else to pick up. Barricaded off with no trespass signs.


----------



## jlamson (Oct 18, 2006)

doesnt surprise me, but how do you it was hillbillys but for sure a shame, brockway must of got tired of the junk that was left. thanks for postin it


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Man of Steel said:


> The hospital is now closed because of the hillbillies that left all their trash for somebody else to pick up. Barricaded off with no trespass signs.



This is sad, and we as sportsman can really do nothing about it. Its a technique that has lost me access over several years. Locals who are tired of ppl fishing will place trash at a fishing access point, or hunting access point in hopes the land owner closes it. I have seen it first hand and its and awful tactic!


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

steelheader007 said:


> This is sad, and we as sportsman can really do nothing about it. Its a technique that has lost me access over several years. Locals who are tired of ppl fishing will place trash at a fishing access point, or hunting access point in hopes the land owner closes it. I have seen it first hand and its and awful tactic!


Unfortunately, those who obey the tresspassing/posting/litter rules seem to be in the minority. Just take a look at the marina area of the rocky on on a weekend morning. Folks fish the boat docks even though they are clearly marked as no fishing. Folks move the fence and trespass in the construction area downstream from there. The same issues happen in other fisheries (lakes), but the steelhead fishery gets a bad image since it's confined to smaller areas (streams that flow into the big lake) with more concentrated crowds.


----------

